# Git download source from a specific date



## SteveG1 (Aug 1, 2021)

I would like to download the source from 2021-05-17 13:46:46. Could someone tell me how I could do this with git?


----------



## diizzy (Aug 1, 2021)

* Download repo `git clone URL-TO-REPO`
* Narrow it down the commit that matches what you're looking for `git log --after="2021-05-17 13:00" --before="2021-05-17 14:00"` 
* Reset repo to matching commit `git reset --hard COMMIT-HASH-GOES-HERE`
I guess that's what you're looking for?


----------



## SteveG1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Thank you! This looked like it worked. I am compiling it now.


----------

